# Puppy eating grass.



## Rocky-1 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am a new puppy owner, and I just picked up my puppy on friday, and had a great weekend with him. He is 7 weeks old, and named rocky. When I take him out in the yard, he seems to like pulling up chucks of grass and chewing on them. It does not seem like he actually eats it, but he does this everytime I bring him outside. Is this normal, and should I stop him from eating the grass. 

(and I know people here like pictures, So here is the only picture I have on my computer right now. This is a picture of the two puppies I narrowed my choice's down to at 5 weeks old, and we ended up taking the puppy on the right with the blue collar)


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ooh my, Rocky is adorable! First of all it is totally normal for your puppy to be pulling up grass...even eating it a little wouldn't be too adnormal...Tilly has always liked to graze like a cow! (although if she does it constantly then it is normally because she is trying to make herself sick) but I think your pup is just having lots of fun...they like to put EVERYTHING in their mouths! If you don't want to ruin your lawn then just distract your pup when he starts to do it...get a toy or some treats when he starts to do it...Im sure you running around with a toy will be more interesting than the grass...


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Rocky is such a cutie pie. wasn't it hard to pick when they all look like that? i am not an expert, but my pup plays with and eats grass just about everytime we go outside too. welcome!


----------



## Rocky-1 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the quick responses. He really seems to like pulling up grass, and chewing on a few of the plants i have in my yard. I am able to distract and play with him for awhile, but then he goes and does his own exploring, and ends up back eating the grass or plants. I learned a ton from everyone on this site in the weeks leading up to getting my dog and appreciate the advice.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Eating grass sounds like a puppy thing, but I would try to train Rocky out of the habit! Toys, sticks, balls...

Cornell University Poisonous Plants Home Page

There are many pages like this one...find out which plants you have that are on this list & make sure Rocky does not eat them!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh yes, I remember those puppy days...it used to seem like every single time Tilly came in from the garden she would have a stone in her mouth...you may have a few months yet of feeling like you are constantly pulling stuff from your pups little gnashers! They do get better though, I promise!


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Rocky is ADORABLE!! What a sweet face...

My pup's favorite past time as a puppy was to find a grass runner and run with it. I had no grass in a month's time. Wrigley still grazes like a cow--haven't seen any ill effects yet.


----------

